# ftp server?

## FINITE

Trying to find a good ftp server to run in gentoo. Any suggestions? Thanks.

----------

## mb

pure-ftpd http://www.pureftpd.org/

#mb

----------

## FINITE

Thanks a bunch!

----------

## JefP@@

proftpd is a good choice too

----------

## neuron

vsftpd... some of the servers that trust that server:

    * ftp.redhat.com

    * ftp.debian.org

    * ftp.gnu.org

    * rpmfind.net

    * ftp.linux.org.uk

    * ftp.gimp.org

    * ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de

all huge sites that takes a lot of traffic.

(it's FAST,STABLE and VERY secure  :Smile:  )

----------

## kipper

pure-ftpd works great and I especially like the way it handles virtual users.

cheers,

kipper

----------

## jtanner

Another vote for Pure-FTPD.  Much easier to configure than ProFTPD, and I like the virutal users ability.

Jim

----------

## wizy

Everyone is mentioning the virtual users, want to give us a quick layout of how that works?

----------

## FINITE

Yes please expand on virtual users in Pure-ftpd. Thanks.

----------

## jtanner

Basically, it's a user that exists only in the ftp server--no need to update /etc/passwd, create home directories, or any of that other nonsense.

From the pure-pw man page:

 *Quote:*   

> Virtual  users  is  a  simple mechanism to store a list of
> 
>        users, with their password,  name,  uid,  directory,  etc.
> 
>        It's just like /etc/passwd. But it's not /etc/passwd. It's
> ...

 

Jim

----------

## JefP@@

hehe, well proftpd also has support for virtual users ... 

if you like the syntax of your http server, you're prob gonna like proftpd. It's made by the same programmers  :Wink: 

Grtz

----------

## bidz

Pure-FTPD all the way! Pure-FTPD has _never_ had a root exploit or serious security bug, _ever_, this is not the case for most/all other ftp daemons (servers). Pure-FTPD was setup on a test-rig for a secure system a while back, a hacking competition, and the system was never compromized, and they probably tried to mess with pureftpd has much as they can, but its just so damn secure.  :Smile: 

PureFTPD is your best choice, IMHO - ProFTPD is also good, but its had it fair share of exploits in its history, pureftpd hasnt had one serious exploit - thats a good track record. just stay away from these atleast: Wu-FTPD (unless you WANT to be hacked) and glFTPd (yes, i know many people like this one, but it's closed source, made by bogus people, had its fair share of exploits and its setup is really ugly and messy, although the sitebot function is really nice).

----------

## FloydD

for vsftpd is there a script/addon that we could use for linux that is a site op bot with !cmds

if there is please do tell, the site op bot is for irc btw duh  :Razz: 

----------

